# Knockdown Texture



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

Goode Painters said:


> hey there ! i noticed in your last post you were using litex cts 1000 and i was wondering what experience you have had with that product versus traditional joint compount ( im assuming u were doing knockdownim was kicking around using litex for my next hotel as it seems more durable and maybe i can save a step since it is tintable i'm not sure i know that compound is 12-15 bucks a five and litex is like 70 is it worth it? -your thoughts---thanks in advance


I thought I'd post it here so other people that are wondering about the same thing could read it.

Yes I do like litex better than joint compound. It's smoother when you spray and the finish is easier to achieve. On top of that you don't have to paint it, just mix it the color you like spray one coat as if you would spray regular paint texture spray the second coat (air assisted) knock it down and you are done.
I think not having to paint it after saves you a lot more than the more expensive price you pay for, per bucket.
Hope this heps


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for your post! What about just sprayin the knockdown directly on the new drywall then painting it with regular paint? Wouldn't this cut down your cost of litex? I guess u can see I'm really tryin to justify that cost ...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Material and labor to paint would be more than that. If you can combine texture and paint especially for commercial applications, this would be a winner. Think about it, if you scrape the walls, the color would still retain. Costs more, but saves much more.


----------



## ProArm (Dec 7, 2011)

I have always sprayed the texture on then painted afterwards. I would worry that scraping the texture/paint mix would leave unsightly marks as it is a interior latex. Let me know if I am not reading something correctly here. Thank you!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

When I painted townhomes/apartments I tried to add the 2 together to save time. I would NEVER do this again once I came back around and saw what paint and drywall does when mixed together.. 

Always do your steps separate of each other and you will get the best results.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

nEighter said:


> When I painted townhomes/apartments I tried to add the 2 together to save time. I would NEVER do this again once I came back around and saw what paint and drywall does when mixed together..
> 
> Always do your steps separate of each other and you will get the best results.


Do u mean mixin paint with joint compound? Cause that is different I was refering to.a specific product ( Litex ) that is a tintable knockdown texture and could eliminate having to use paint at all its a spray applied first coat then spray on second step and knockdown- I think I'm leaning towards this rather than using jc then painting over.


----------

